# CIA wins with Viagra



## Crusader74 (Dec 26, 2008)

Well, whatever works 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







> The Afghan chieftain looked older than his 60-odd years, and his bearded face bore the creases of a man burdened with duties as tribal patriarch and husband to four younger women. His visitor, a CIA officer, saw an opportunity, and reached into his bag for a small gift.
> 
> Four blue pills. Viagra.
> 
> ...


From:http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/28389048/


----------



## pardus (Dec 26, 2008)

Wait for some Lawyer/Dr to jump in here and stir shit because there was no legal prescription and then have the practice stopped by congress


----------



## Viper1 (Dec 26, 2008)

sweet article


----------



## Marauder06 (Dec 26, 2008)

*Viagra...*

...cheaper than a JDAM.


----------



## Crusader74 (Dec 26, 2008)

Keep it up


----------



## Chopstick (Dec 26, 2008)

If he has pulmonary hypertension..he gets a 2 for 1 deal!  What a bargain!


----------



## Viper1 (Dec 26, 2008)

four wives...., that old guy is going to need a lot of the stuff..... hell if I had four wives I'd need those blue pills.... man's gotta sleep and eat.


----------



## JJ sloan (Dec 26, 2008)

Think he is using those on his wives or the town boys?  Just an observation...


----------



## pardus (Dec 26, 2008)

JJ sloan said:


> Think he is using those on his wives or the town boys?  Just an observation...



Dont be culturally insensitive, he's using it on the boys of course.


----------



## QC (Dec 26, 2008)

When are they shipping the vibrators?


----------



## AssadUSMC (Dec 26, 2008)

Queens Cadet said:


> When are they shipping the vibrators?



That's what they call the sheep shears minus the blades... ;)


----------



## QC (Dec 26, 2008)

We can add a C-130 loaded with some of NZ's finest...;)


----------



## pardus (Dec 27, 2008)

Well if it's an RAAF flight they'll be soiled by being de-virginised by the criminal crew.


----------



## QC (Dec 28, 2008)

You are the shit..   but there's nothin' like a proven performer.


----------

